# Beginner help please.



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi

Just wondering, do u have to lift the same weight on all muscles of leg or lift as much as you can? I can lift 50kg more with adductors and abductors than i can with my thighs. Should i let thighs catch up. Afraid i`ll end up a weird shape. Thanks.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Training legs is for pvssies anyway :whistling:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks. i suspected as much. my hamstring is about as weak as my thigh so that's ok 

i am a pvssie Paz lol


----------

